# Tail Light Assy Problems



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Long story short, my passenger side brake light has stopped working. Took the brake light screws out but can't get the actually assembly out so that I can replace the lights. Am I missing something or just plain stupid? Haha, help please!


----------

